

The Anti-Poverty Experiment - petethomas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-anti-poverty-experiment-1433517539

======
dylanjermiah
"In 1966, shortly after President Lyndon B. Johnson declared war on poverty,
14.7% of Americans were poor, under the official definition of the U.S. Census
Bureau. In 2013, 14.5% of Americans were poor."

